# Egon cannot fit in his bed-but that does not stop him!



## Morel3etterness (Dec 5, 2009)

This is him, actually sleeping. It was so hilarious that I had to take a picture.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Such an adorable little character!. I bet he thinks no one can see him!!!!!!!


----------



## Morel3etterness (Dec 5, 2009)

haha without a doubt. While he was in his little bed today, i had him in my boyfriends bed with me and all the power went out and he freaked. he started huffing and puffing up haha


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That is too cute and funny lol It's like he played himself out and just dropped into a nap where he was, so precious


----------



## mel2626 (Sep 28, 2009)

Love the hedgie bum!! Incognito indeed! :lol:


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

i love the hedgehog logic - i can't see you, so you can't see me!


----------



## kurai18 (Aug 31, 2009)

lol i love how hedgies are so particular and hide-y when they sleep
and then one day they'll just plop down and go to sleep in plain sight.
That picture is adorable with his little pink tail sticking out hehe


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

This is the best picture ever! All I can think of is what would happen if someone made a caption for it as if it were on the LOLcat website? ^_^


----------



## Morel3etterness (Dec 5, 2009)

Haha Egon is hilarious. He always makes me laugh with the stupid things he does haha. Glad you guys like it...I think its time to upgrade the fuzzy bed.


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Morel3etterness said:


> Haha Egon is hilarious. He always makes me laugh with the stupid things he does haha. Glad you guys like it...I think its time to upgrade the fuzzy bed.


I'm thinking that if you give him the old small one and a new bigger one, there's a 50-50 chance that he'll prefer the smaller one


----------



## Morel3etterness (Dec 5, 2009)

Hahaha I feel the same. Its so funny, hes like a cat... he will get into that small bed and walk around in a circle until he settles in...then he plops his fat little butt down and sleeps haha


----------

